

Strider – Continuous Integration and Deployment Server - futurestudio
https://futurestud.io/blog/strider-getting-started-platform-overview/

======
vertis
Seems like a comprehensive and well designed system.

The project repository[1] has a great README that allows you to spin up a
heroku version near instantly, which is a great touch.

[1]: [https://github.com/Strider-CD/strider](https://github.com/Strider-
CD/strider)

------
doublerebel
We used Strider heavily at my last venture and I am using it again at our new
one. Great to have a JS-based CI/CD flow that also incorporates other stacks.
It's been easy to extend and the devs are responsive to PRs.

Frankly we need more such CI/CD solutions that the community can sharpen. I'm
a huge user and proponent of Gitlab but as a Node/JS shop it's great to have a
native CD solution besides Gitlab CI. The integration and extension is just
too clean. Kudos to the Gitlab and Strider teams for having such easily
matched APIs.

------
ciryon
I've been using Strider for a few months now and I'm very pleased so far.
Simple, easy to setup, slick UI and good integration with GitHub out of the
box. I always keep build server configs very simple, basically only running
shell scripts, and Strider fits well with that.

